
EU replies to Greenpeace: current TTIP site is more informative than the leaks - csantini
https://twitter.com/EU_TTIP_team/status/727135453732851712
======
csantini
The EU report on TTIP "State of Play":
[http://trade.ec.europa.eu/doclib/docs/2016/april/tradoc_1544...](http://trade.ec.europa.eu/doclib/docs/2016/april/tradoc_154477.pdf)

EU page on the negotiations:
[http://trade.ec.europa.eu/doclib/press/index.cfm?id=1230](http://trade.ec.europa.eu/doclib/press/index.cfm?id=1230)

